# Neuer PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX680-Edition: Geforce GTX 680 + Intel Core i7-3930K + 2.000-GB-HDD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Neuer PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX680-Edition: Geforce GTX 680 + Intel Core i7-3930K + 2.000-GB-HDD [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Neuer PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX680-Edition: Geforce GTX 680 + Intel Core i7-3930K + 2.000-GB-HDD [Anzeige]


----------



## Eisenhertz (22. März 2012)

Warum so eine Kleine SSD, 250-500GB dürften es schon sein?!


----------



## violinista7000 (22. März 2012)

Eisenhertz schrieb:


> Warum so eine Kleine SSD, 250-500GB dürften es schon sein?!


 
512 GB sind ja wünschenswert, aber machen das ganze unnötig teurer. 

-----------

Mich wundert, dass es so lange gedauert hat, bis ein PCGH-PC HD7970 kommt, und ein GTX 680 kommt gleich am Release Tag?  

Ich bin ein Nvidia fahrer, also, es ist kein Fanboy geflamme von mir...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. März 2012)

Die HD 7970 war uns einfach zu laut für einen PCGH-PC, daher haben wir abgewartet. Und nachdem die GTX 680 im Schnitt 10 Prozent schneller ist, war das ja auch die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## violinista7000 (22. März 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Die HD 7970 war uns einfach zu laut für einen PCGH-PC, daher haben wir abgewartet. Und nachdem die GTX 680 *im Schnitt 10 Prozent schneller* ist, war das ja auch die richtige Entscheidung.


 
Ach soooo....!!! Ihr habt schon die Ergebnisse!  Her damit!


----------



## derP4computer (22. März 2012)

Das wird wohl ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. März 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ach soooo....!!! Ihr habt schon die Ergebnisse!  Her damit!


 
Siehe einfach die PCGH-Startseite mit dem Test - die Karte haben wir natürlich schon lange hier zum Testen 

Oder siehe auch: Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige] - Bildergalerie - 2012/03/Testtabelle_67_736274623423.jpg - Vollbild


----------



## facehugger (22. März 2012)

Ein klasse Rechenschieber für den "etwas "größeren Geldbeutel Das Case ist natürlich immer Geschmacksache, da hätte mir das hier besser gefallen:


Fractal Design Arc
Gruß


----------



## GoldenMic (22. März 2012)

Da wart ihr aber schnell 
Persönlich finde ich aber das der i7-3930K für nen Gaming PC total unnötig ist-
Und das Netzteil empfinde ich auch als überdimensioniert *mecker *mecker*


----------



## Antichrist (22. März 2012)

Was für eine dämliche Festplattenwahl, wo man doch für 5 Euro mehr (lt. geizhals) das 200MB/s-Geschoss mit 7200rpm von Seagate bekommt.

Und die Samsung 830er Serie als SSD sollte wohl langsam auch den Vorzug finden (ihr schwärmt doch selbst immer davon!) gg. der mittlerweile einfach überholten m4.
Zuverlässig sind beide, mit den besseren Tools auf der Samsung Seite (soweit ich mich zu erinnern meine).

In der Preisklasse sind solche "Fehlentscheidungen" einfach nicht akzeptabel!


----------



## violinista7000 (22. März 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Siehe einfach die PCGH-Startseite mit dem  Test - die Karte haben wir natürlich schon lange hier zum Testen
> 
> Oder  siehe auch:  Die  offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige] - Bildergalerie -  2012/03/Testtabelle_67_736274623423.jpg - Vollbild


 
Danke! Gelsen! 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Da wart ihr aber schnell
> Persönlich finde ich aber das der i7-3930K für nen Gaming PC total unnötig ist-



Ich würde dir zustimmen, wenn es nicht um High End gehen würde, so wieso es gibt auch ein Z68 PC für Leute wie dich. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und das Netzteil empfinde ich auch als überdimensioniert *mecker *mecker*



600W Überdimensioniert? Auf keinen Fall! Das nennt man Reserven, und wer SLI probieren will, kommt ziemlich schnell an die Grenze. Außerdem bedeuten die 600W nicht automatisch 600 W verbrauch. 

Edit: Anscheinend gibt es auf der Tabelle ein Fehler, es sollten 700W sein, was ich immer noch i.O. finde.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. März 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zustimmen, wenn es nicht um High End gehen würde, so wieso es gibt auch ein Z68 PC für Leute wie dich.



"Leute wie dich"? 
Es geht mir weniger um die Kosten sondern eher um die Sinnhaftigkeit. Die GTX 680 ist eindeutig eine Gaming Karte, der i7-3930K ist aber als Gaming Prozessor völlig unnötig, erzielt teils schlechtere Ergebnisse als ein i7-2600k. Mit High End hat das nichts zu tun, da ist man im Gaming Bereich besser bedient wenn man den i7-2600k nimmt und eventuell auf 4,5Ghz treibt.




> 600W Überdimensioniert? Auf keinen Fall! Das nennt man Reserven, und wer SLI probieren will, kommt ziemlich schnell an die Grenze. Außerdem bedeuten die 600W nicht automatisch 600 W verbrauch.
> 
> Edit: Anscheinend gibt es auf der Tabelle ein Fehler, es sollten 700W sein, was ich immer noch i.O. finde.


 
Ich rede auch nicht von 600 Watt verbrauch. Aber an sich hätte es auch ein gutes Netzteil mit 500-550 Watt getan. SLI probieren schön und gut aber wieviele Leute die diesen Rechner kaufen - und nicht selber zusammenbauen wohlgemerkt - gehen dann auf SLI? Und für SLI würde ich das Netzteil mit 600 Watt als zu klein ansehen. Sind es 700 Watt - wie laut deinem Edit - würde das in ordnung gehen.


----------



## violinista7000 (22. März 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> "Leute wie dich"?
> Es geht mir weniger um die Kosten sondern eher um die Sinnhaftigkeit. Die GTX 680 ist eindeutig eine Gaming Karte, der i7-3930K ist aber als Gaming Prozessor völlig unnötig...



Genau, für dich ist es sinnlos, aber es gibt ein paar Leute, die die etwas bessere Leistung in BF3 & Co haben möchten, und dabei ist der Preis egal. Nicht vergessen, außer BF3 gibt es auch andere Spiele, die von 6 Kernen Gebrauch machen.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich rede auch nicht von 600 Watt verbrauch. Aber an sich hätte es auch ein gutes Netzteil mit 500-550 Watt getan. SLI probieren schön und gut aber wieviele Leute die diesen Rechner kaufen - und nicht selber zusammenbauen wohlgemerkt - gehen dann auf SLI? Und für SLI würde ich das Netzteil mit 600 Watt als zu klein ansehen. Sind es 700 Watt - wie laut deinem Edit - würde das in ordnung gehen.



Zugegeben, 500W sollten reichen, aber da erreicht man unter Last schnell die 70-85% grenze, das bedeutet höhere Temps + Larm + kürzere Lebensdauer. Mit 700W ist man bei 40-50% im grünen Bereich (Kühl+Leise).



GoldenMic schrieb:


> SLI probieren schön und gut aber wieviele Leute die diesen Rechner  kaufen - und nicht selber zusammenbauen wohlgemerkt - gehen dann auf  SLI? Und für SLI würde ich das Netzteil mit 600 Watt als zu klein  ansehen. Sind es 700 Watt - wie laut deinem Edit - würde das in ordnung  gehen.



Mehrere als du denkst! So fangen viele, die später sein eigener PC selber bauen.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. März 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Genau, für dich ist es sinnlos, aber es gibt ein paar Leute, die die etwas bessere Leistung in BF3 & Co haben möchten, und dabei ist der Preis egal. Nicht vergessen, außer BF3 gibt es auch andere Spiele, die von 6 Kernen Gebrauch machen.



Das zeig mir mal bitte am Bench.




> Zugegeben, 500W sollten reichen, aber da erreicht man unter Last schnell die 70-85% grenze, das bedeutet höhere Temps + Larm + kürzere Lebensdauer. Mit 700W ist man bei 40-50% im grünen Bereich (Kühl+Leise).



Leistungsaufnahme 275Watt im 3D Mark 11. Sind 275 Watt 70-85% von 500 Watt? 
Mit 600 Watt ist man da bei 45,83% und das bei so ziemlich maximaler Gaming Last. 
Im Idle ist man hingegen mit 72 Watt bei 12% Auslastung. Zu wenig wenn ich mir die Effizienzkurve eines solchen Netzteils unter 20% ansehe 
http://www.be-quiet.net/admin/Image...0d2f638cef3cdd&download=true&omitPreview=true
Seite 5.
Ich sehe 600 Watt für das System als zu viel an. Auch wenn ich da vllt sehr genau bin.




> Mehrere als du denkst! So fangen alle, die später sein eigener PC selber bauen.



Sehe ich eher nicht so. Merke ich allein daran wenn ich andere Leute berate.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Genau, für dich ist es sinnlos, aber es gibt ein paar Leute, die die etwas bessere Leistung in BF3 & Co haben möchten, und dabei ist der Preis egal. Nicht vergessen, außer BF3 gibt es auch andere Spiele, die von 6 Kernen Gebrauch machen.


 
Ich habe einen 3930k und mein Bekannter einen 2700k und wir beide spielen die gleichen Games und wir beide haben auch zwei 580er im SLI drin und der Leistungsunterschied zwischen unseren System ist zu vernachlässigen.

Ich hab den 3930k auch nur deshalb weil ich bekloppt bin.


----------



## violinista7000 (22. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe einen 3930k und mein Bekannter einen  2700k und wir beide spielen die gleichen Games und wir beide haben auch  zwei 580er im SLI drin und der Leistungsunterschied zwischen unseren  System ist zu vernachlässigen.
> 
> Ich hab den 3930k auch nur deshalb weil ich bekloppt bin.


Heute ist das bekloppt, in drei Jahre hast du eine Super Investition gemacht. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das zeig mir mal bitte am Bench.



Da gibt es ein PCGH Test, aber habe keine Lust es zu suchen...



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Leistungsaufnahme 275Watt im 3D Mark 11. Sind 275 Watt 70-85% von 500 Watt?
> Mit 600 Watt ist man da bei 45,83% und das bei so ziemlich maximaler Gaming Last.
> Im Idle ist man hingegen mit 72 Watt bei 12% Auslastung. Zu wenig wenn ich mir die Effizienzkurve eines solchen Netzteils unter 20% ansehe
> http://www.be-quiet.net/admin/Image...0d2f638cef3cdd&download=true&omitPreview=true
> ...



Der PSU-Calculator von Enermax empfiehlt bei eine ähnliche Konfiguration mit Sli (2x 580) 704 W... und ja, so nen Calculator darf man nicht blind vertrauen, aber ein Richtwert ist es schon.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sehe ich eher nicht so. Merke ich allein daran wenn ich andere Leute berate.



Da haste auch recht, ich habe das gleiche erlebt, jedoch nur wenn ich eine Beratung gegeben habe. Aber auch ich habe so angefangen, mit einem Fertig PC. Siehe Link im Signatur. Mein neuer ist fast Fertig, ich werde als GraKa jedoch eine GTX 560 448 benutzen bis der GK 110 in Custom Design da ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. März 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Da gibt es ein PCGH Test, aber habe keine Lust es zu suchen...



Sandy Bridge E: Core i7-3930K und Core i7-3820 im Test [Test des Tages] - cpu, intel, sandy bridge
Nur weil manche Kerne mehr als 4C/8T nutzen können heißt es nicht das sie auch wirklich davon profitieren.
Ob ich nun 150 oder 170 FPS habe ist nun wirklich nicht mehr ausschlaggebend, außer du sagst mir für was.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon das du von nem i7-2600k auf 4,5 Ghz in sehr vielen Games mehr hast, auch mit SLI.
Um den i7-3930k so hoch zu bekommen darfste nen weitaus besseren Kühler nachrüsten, unter Luft sind ~4 Ghz aufgrund der Temperatur meist das maximal empfehlenswerte.

Der PSU-Calculator von Enermax empfiehlt bei eine ähnliche Konfiguration mit Sli (2x 580) 704 W... und ja, so nen Calculator darf man nicht blind vertrauen, aber ein Richtwert ist es schon.
[/QUOTE]

Ich hab es dir grad vorgerechnet. Dem PSU Calc würde ich eh nicht vertrauen, schon gar nicht als jemand der sich einbildet etwas Ahnung zu haben.
Bestärkt dich jedenfalls in keinem Fall in deiner Argumentation. Eine GTX 680 verbraucht ne Ecke weniger als eine 580 und von SLI war hier nie die Rede.



> Da haste auch recht, ich habe das gleiche erlebt, jedoch nur wenn ich eine Beratung gegeben habe. Aber auch ich habe so angefangen, mit einem Fertig PC. Siehe Link im Signatur. Mein neuer ist fast Fertig, ich werde als GraKa jedoch eine GTX 560 448 benutzen bis der GK 110 in Custom Design da ist.


 
Und warum sagst du dann erst was anderes?

Fazit: Mir ist das Netzteil viel zu Overzized und die CPU unnötig für nen Gaming Rechner. Sry


----------



## violinista7000 (22. März 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge E: Core i7-3930K und Core i7-3820 im Test [Test des Tages] - cpu, intel, sandy bridge
> Nur weil manche Kerne mehr als 4C/8T nutzen können heißt es nicht das sie auch wirklich davon profitieren.
> Ob ich nun 150 oder 170 FPS habe ist nun wirklich nicht mehr ausschlaggebend, außer du sagst mir für was.
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon das du von nem i7-2600k auf 4,5 Ghz in sehr vielen Games mehr hast, auch mit SLI.
> Um den i7-3930k so hoch zu bekommen darfste nen weitaus besseren Kühler nachrüsten, unter Luft sind ~4 Ghz aufgrund der Temperatur meist das maximal empfehlenswerte.



Wie gesagt, dir macht es keinen Sinn, andere schon.




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich hab es dir grad vorgerechnet. Dem PSU Calc würde ich eh nicht vertrauen, schon gar nicht als jemand der sich einbildet etwas Ahnung zu haben.
> Bestärkt dich jedenfalls in keinem Fall in deiner Argumentation. Eine GTX 680 verbraucht ne Ecke weniger als eine 580 und von SLI war hier nie die Rede.



Doch, ich zitiere mich:



violinista7000 schrieb:


> 600W Überdimensioniert? Auf keinen Fall!  Das nennt man Reserven, und *wer SLI probieren will*, kommt ziemlich  schnell an die Grenze. Außerdem bedeuten die 600W nicht automatisch 600 W  verbrauch.


 




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und warum sagst du dann erst was anderes?


 Der Fehler liegt an einer Veränderung meines Posts... 


violinista7000 schrieb:


> ...So fangen *viele*...


 






GoldenMic schrieb:


> Fazit: Mir ist das Netzteil viel zu Overzized und die CPU unnötig für nen Gaming Rechner. Sry



Wir könnten tagelang diskutieren, aber trotzdem wird jeder von uns an seine Meinung festhalten.

Fazit: 700 W sind vollkommen i.O. Es bleiben Reserven für jeder, der später Sli probieren will. Auf jeden Fall erlebt ein Prozessor mehrere GraKa Generationen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. März 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Edit: Anscheinend gibt es auf der Tabelle ein Fehler, es sollten 700W sein, was ich immer noch i.O. finde.


 
Wieso Fehler? Es wird ein 600-Watt-Netzteil verwendet.


----------



## violinista7000 (23. März 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wieso Fehler? Es wird ein 600-Watt-Netzteil verwendet.


 
Weil alle andere Ultimate PC-Versionen mit einem BQ SP E9 @ 700W auf der Tabelle erscheinen, dachte ich, dass das ein Tippfehler war, aber nein,  das ist der erste Ultimate mit einem 600W NT.


----------



## GoldenMic (23. März 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wieso Fehler? Es wird ein 600-Watt-Netzteil verwendet.


 
Nach wie vor 50-100 Watt zu viel wenn du mich fragst


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. März 2012)

Wir sind eurem Wunsch nachgekommen und haben noch die Crucial-SSD gegen eine Samsung 830series 2,5" 128 GB ersetzt. Die Seagate-HDD bleibt gleich, da wollen wir nicht das laute Modell verwenden, der PCGH-PC soll so leise bleiben.

Alle Daten auf einen Blick: http://www.pcgh.de/go/pc-testtabelle


----------



## Antichrist (23. März 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wir sind eurem Wunsch nachgekommen und haben noch die Crucial-SSD gegen eine Samsung 830series 2,5" 128 GB ersetzt. Die Seagate-HDD bleibt gleich, da wollen wir nicht das laute Modell verwenden, der PCGH-PC soll so leise bleiben.
> 
> Alle Daten auf einen Blick: Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige] - Bildergalerie - 2012/03/Testtabelle_69_736274623423.jpg - Vollbild



Gute Entscheidung mit der SSD. Für den Preis sollte es nur das Beste sein! 256GB sollten optional drin sein.

Woran macht ihr die "Lautstärke" einer HDD so "zwingend" fest??
Wenn das Teil nur mit anständigen HDD-Gummiringen entkoppelt ist (z. B. solchen hier: Caseking.de » Silent PC » HDD-Entkoppler » Lamptron HDD Rubber Screws PRO - pure black), wird es sicher kaum noch hörbar sein (wirkt wahre Wunder gegen Zugriffs- und Betriebsgeräusche). Ich bezweifle stark, dass die Festplatte deutlich(er) aus dem Gesamtsystem heraushörbar wäre, insbesonders beim Haupteinsatzzweck: Gaming!

Edit: Im C'T Test Ausgabe 04/2012 macht die 5 Euro teuerere Seagate 7200er Festplatte (ST2000DM001) einen "Krach" von 0,5 bis 0,7 Sone. DAS soll laut sein?? Als Datenlager sind die bis zu 206MB/s sequentielle Transferrate (im Mittel über 150MB/s) dieses Modells aber verdammt beeindruckend!
Edit2: C'T Ausgabe 06/2011: st2000dl003 (eure Gurke): 0.5/0.5 Sone... HAHA?!! Die Performance dieser Platte ist UNTERIRDISCH!!! Gerade einmal 101MB/s avg Transferrate... Bäh!

Ernsthaft: Wer dafür 2000 Euro ausgeben soll, muss sich veralbert fühlen! Ich würde es. Der PC ist zudem sehr auf zukunftskompatibilität ausgelegt und könnte locker 5 Jahre und mehr sinnvoll nutzbar sein (16GB RAM, IVY-E CPU mit 6-8 Kernen denkbar als spätere Aufrüstoption). Die verbaute HDD jedoch ist heute schon von vorgestern!


----------



## GoldenMic (23. März 2012)

Das mit der Samsung 830 gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Heute ist das bekloppt, in drei Jahre hast du eine Super Investition gemacht.


 
In 3 Jahren habe ich doch keinen 3930k mehr im Rechner. In 3 Jahren ist mir das Ding viel zu langsam. 
Im Grunde genommen ist mir das Ding heute schon zu langsam aber was Schnelleres gibt es ja nicht.


----------



## Westcoast (23. März 2012)

ich finde den PCGH ultimate PC super, die komponenten sind gut ausgewählt. 

Threshold 

der intel Core I5 3570K auf 5GHZ wird deinen core I7 3930K das leben schwer machen in spielen.
bei videobearbeitung und bildbearbeitung, sieht es anders aus, da werden die 6 kerne gut arbeiten.


----------



## violinista7000 (23. März 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> In 3 Jahren habe ich doch keinen 3930k mehr im Rechner. In 3 Jahren ist mir das Ding viel zu langsam.
> Im Grunde genommen ist mir das Ding heute schon zu langsam aber was Schneller gibt es ja nicht.


 
2 SSDs in Raid 0 sind die Lösung, denn etwas deutlich schneller gibt es nicht...


----------



## GoldenMic (23. März 2012)

@Westcoast: Also ich hab gehört das der i7-3930k auf 4 Ghz auch nicht wesentlich schneller sein soll als der i7-2600k auf 4,5 Ghz. In Videobearbeitung wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> Threshold
> 
> der intel Core I5 3570K auf 5GHZ wird deinen core I7 3930K das leben schwer machen in spielen.
> bei videobearbeitung und bildbearbeitung, sieht es anders aus, da werden die 6 kerne gut arbeiten.



Ich rede ja nicht von Spielen. Da reichen mir die Grafikkarten. Die machen die Gaming Power.
In meinen Anwendungen ist der 3930k zwar schick aber schicker geht immer. 



violinista7000 schrieb:


> 2 SSDs in Raid 0 sind die Lösung, denn etwas deutlich schneller gibt es nicht...



Ich hab zwei SSDs. Bringt absolut nichts.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Westcoast: Also ich hab gehört das der i7-3930k auf 4 Ghz auch nicht wesentlich schneller sein soll als der i7-2600k auf 4,5 Ghz. In Videobearbeitung wohlgemerkt.



Das hängt wohl vom Programm ab. Ich bin schon schneller als ein 2600k allerdings läuft meiner auch mit mehr als 4GHz.
Aber 50% schneller ist er nicht obwohl 50% mehr Kerne. Das ist korrekt.
Ich würde Tippen dass er im Mittel so um 25-35% schneller ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (26. März 2012)

Natürlich hängt das vom Programm ab. Wenn man will hat man aber beim i7-2600k zusätzlich noch Quick Sync.


----------



## michelthemaster (30. März 2012)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage:

Wie kommt es, das immer noch keine Radeon der 7000er Serie in euren Rechnern zu finden ist? Ihr könntet zB. die GTX 580 in den Rechnern durch eine Radeon 7950 ersetzen und die GTX 560 Ti durch eine Radeon 7850. Nur mal so als Vorschlag.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## GoldenMic (30. März 2012)

Ich denke die alten Rechner werden eher komplett ersetzt, warscheinlich nach und nach mit Ivy.
Genauso könnte man aber fragen warum noch AMD Prozessoren verwendet werden, wenn die meisten Aufgaben von Intel eh schneller und/oder stromsparender erledigt werden.


----------



## Spinal (30. März 2012)

Also ich finde es schon in Ordnung einen 3930k zu verbauen. Wer das nicht will/braucht; es gibt ja schließlich auch Sockel 1155 Rechner von PCGH 
Und bei einem 500 Watt Netzteil könnten einige Käufer abgeschreckt werden, dass es nicht ausreichend wäre.

Btw. schneidet der 3930k fast durchweg besser in Spielen ab, als der 2600k, wenn der Turbo aktiv ist. Ob diese paar Prozent den Aufpreis rechtfertigen sei dahingestellt. Oft entscheidet ja nicht die Vernunft, besonders wenn es ums Hobby geht 

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCTom (30. März 2012)

72 Watt im Idle  wie schafft ihr mit einem 3930K diese Traumwerte, Undervolten werdet ihr ja nicht und selbst dann halt ich es für sehr optimistisch


----------



## violinista7000 (1. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab zwei SSDs. Bringt absolut nichts.



Der i7 3930K ist der zweitsschnellste Proz, der man z.Z. kaufen kann,  und du hast 2 SSDs eingebaut, und trotzdem sagst du mir, dass es  trotzdem zu langsam sei? Dann liegt das Problem bei dir, nicht an der Maschine... 

Denn selbst in meiner alte Kiste habe ich ein unglaublicher Leistungsschub erlebt, als ich die C300 64GB eingebaut habe. Und ich spreche gerade von einem Pentium D 950.


----------



## Threshold (1. April 2012)

violinista7000 schrieb:


> Der i7 3930K ist der zweitsschnellste Proz, der man z.Z. kaufen kann,  und du hast 2 SSDs eingebaut, und trotzdem sagst du mir, dass es  trotzdem zu langsam sei? Dann liegt das Problem bei dir, nicht an der Maschine...


 
Du kennst meinen Anspruch auch nicht.


----------



## violinista7000 (1. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kennst meinen Anspruch auch nicht.


 
Mit sicherheit nicht, aber mMn ist dein Anspruch nicht realistisch, denn selbst wenn du ein Dualsokel PC + mehrere SSDs in Raid 0 haben könntest, würdest du nichts merken, wenn der Software nicht mitspielt.


----------



## supertrooper (6. April 2012)

Hallo.

Weiß man denn welche Hersteller bei den Komponenten verwendet werden? Auf der Seite von Alternate sind nur die Spezifikationen bekannt gegeben, nicht aber die Hersteller. Bei der rel. hohen Investition in einen Gaming-PC sollte man vor dem Kauf Klarheit bekommen, was man da genau kauft bzw. aus welchem Hause die Baugruppen kommen. Kann PCGH dazu Angaben machen?

Danke schön und noch schöne Ostern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. April 2012)

Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige] - Bildergalerie - 2012/04/Testtabelle_71_736274623423.jpg - Vollbild

Aus der Tabelle kann man, soweit ich das jetzt sehe, verbaute Artikel herauslesen.


----------



## supertrooper (6. April 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige] - Bildergalerie - 2012/04/Testtabelle_71_736274623423.jpg - Vollbild
> 
> Aus der Tabelle kann man, soweit ich das jetzt sehe, verbaute Artikel herauslesen.


 
Ah, okay. Danke!
Aber bei der Grafikkarte ist keine Herstellerangabe angegeben, nur der Grafik-Chipsatz (GeForce GTX 680). Da müsste doch dan MSI, Asus, Palit... oder ein anderer stehen oder?

Edit: Auch beim RAM steht leider keine Angabe des Herstellers.


----------



## dagunas (9. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es mit den Temperaturen bei dem PC aus?


----------



## Juicebag (28. April 2012)

Finds gut, dass ihr PCs für Leute anbietet, die sich einen Zusammenbau eines Rechners selbst nicht zutrauen.

Allerdings mach ichs doch weiterhin lieber selbst, da man (auch hier bei euch) ungefähr 300 € spart. Und das ist echt ne ganze Menge Kohle, die ich lieber in ne dickere Graka investiere. ^^


----------



## supertrooper (30. April 2012)

Juicebag schrieb:


> Finds gut, dass ihr PCs für Leute anbietet, die sich einen Zusammenbau eines Rechners selbst nicht zutrauen.
> 
> Allerdings mach ichs doch weiterhin lieber selbst, da man (auch hier bei euch) ungefähr 300 € spart. Und das ist echt ne ganze Menge Kohle, die ich lieber in ne dickere Graka investiere. ^^


 
Gibt es denn schon dickere als die GTX680?
Derzeit können doch nur zwei GraKa´s im SLI-Verbund diese übertrumphen oder?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. April 2012)

supertrooper schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon dickere als die GTX680?
> Derzeit können doch nur zwei GraKa´s im SLI-Verbund diese übertrumphen oder?



Nein, die GTX680 ist momentan die Referenz der Single-GPU-Karten. Glaube das könnte die nächsten 12 Monate auch so bleiben. SLI = Mikroruckler =


----------



## Svlad Cjelli (17. Mai 2012)

Wie ist die dynamische Lüftersteuerung gelöst, vor allem beim Kauf ohne OS?
Ist das über das BIOS regelbar oder muss ich nachträglich Tools installieren?
Mach mir Sorgen, ob ich das dann hinbekomme.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. Mai 2012)

Svlad Cjelli schrieb:


> Wie ist die dynamische Lüftersteuerung gelöst, vor allem beim Kauf ohne OS?
> Ist das über das BIOS regelbar oder muss ich nachträglich Tools installieren?
> Mach mir Sorgen, ob ich das dann hinbekomme.


 
Nein, das ist alles per Hardware-Adaptern geregelt, sodass der Rechner IMMER leise ist, egal welches Tool, OS etc. verwendet wird. Da musst du dir also keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Mai 2012)

Wieso wird eigentlich kein System mit einer GTX670 bzw HD7950 angeboten ?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. Mai 2012)

Schau mal hier:
Die offiziellen PCGH-PCs im Überblick [Anzeige] - Bildergalerie - 2012/05/Testtabelle_81_736274623423.jpg - Vollbild


----------



## aefix (28. Juni 2012)

Ich habe vor mir den PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX680-Edition im August/Sept. zu kaufen.
Ist schon ein Update in Planung?

Danke!!


----------



## Keygen (1. Juli 2012)

ziemlich teuer die PCs, das grenzt ehrlich gesagt an saturns preisniveau


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Juli 2012)

aefix schrieb:


> Ich habe vor mir den PCGH-Ultimate-PC GTX680-Edition im August/Sept. zu kaufen.
> Ist schon ein Update in Planung?
> 
> Danke!!


 
Nein, dieser PC ist nach wie vor die Referenz, wir wüssten nicht, was wir besser machen könnten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Juli 2012)

Keygen schrieb:


> ziemlich teuer die PCs, das grenzt ehrlich gesagt an saturns preisniveau


 Brötchen sind auch teuer – ein bißchen Mehl, Wasser aus der Pfütze und Sonnenwärme sind billiger.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Juli 2012)

Keygen schrieb:


> ziemlich teuer die PCs, das grenzt ehrlich gesagt an saturns preisniveau


 
Im Saturn kriegst du aber keine Hardware-Komposition, die wir in ausführlichen Tests für gut befunden haben. Qualität kostet nun mal etwas mehr als knallhart kalkulierte Einzelteile, die einen bestimmten Preispunkt treffen müssen, ohne auf Ausgewogenheit zu achten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Juli 2012)

Es baut dir auch keiner die Teile zusammen – inklusive Gewährleistung und Kompatibilität. Klar, vieles kann man sich auch im Internet anlesen bzw. im DIY-Verfahren lösen, aber da trifft wieder die Analogie mit den Brötchen.

Als Schüler/Student war Zeit für mich ein quasi wertloses Gut, da im Überfluss vorhanden. Heute im Berufsleben ist das etwas anders – das Zeit/Geld-Verhältnis hat sich gewandelt und daher investiere ich einen Teile des Geldes gern in Möglichkeiten, möglichst viel von meiner inzwischen kostbaren weil raren Freizeit zu erhalten, ergo mit erholsamen Dingen zu verbringen.

Da mögen sich manche Fensterputzer ins Haus bestellen, einen Gärtner zum Heckenschneiden und Rasenmähen engagieren, manchmal Essen zu gehen anstatt selbst zu kochen und andere gönnen sich eben den Luxus, sich „die Brötchen backen zu lassen“ - oder den Rechner halt einfach zu nutzen, ohne selbst viel Zeit hineinzustecken.


----------



## Keygen (4. Juli 2012)

Da hab ich wohl einen wunden punkt erwischt O.o

für 600€ hab ich mein system zusammen gekauft und meine teile bringen es schon ein wenig mehr als euer AMD P II965
wenn man 70€ fürs zusammenbauen bei mindfac zusammenrechnet bin ich immernoch unter eurem preisniveau und bin von der leistung her knapp hinter dem 869€ system

ach ja, wäre es möglich eventuell die einzelen "einsatzgebiete" für die rechner hinzuschreiben? ist halt so ne idee die mir nicht verkneifen kann


----------



## Spinal (5. Juli 2012)

Ich denke nicht das du einen wunden Punkt erwischt hast. Man kann es nicht jedem recht machen.

Man bekommt bei den PCGH PCs in der Regel einen guten PC zu einem fairen Kurs. Wer selber basteln, aussuchen usw. will, kann dies ja gerne tun, aber Carstens Argument mit der Zeit ist ein sehr gutes und Beispiele hat er auch genannt. Aber hast du bei deinem System auch Festplatte, Netzteil, Gehäuse usw. bedacht?

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Juli 2012)

Keygen schrieb:


> Da hab ich wohl einen wunden punkt erwischt O.o



Nein, eigentlich nicht. Nur hat halt nicht jeder Bock, wochenlang das Internet zu durchforsten und dann nochmal wochenlang auf Sonderangebote für die Einzelkomponenten zu warten (oder noch schlimmer: bei drei oder mehr verschiedenen Händlern zu bestellen).  Da spielt dann wieder der Zeitfaktor rein.

Wie gesagt: Man macht es sich zu einfach, wenn man bei einem geprüften, installierten Komplettsystem mit Gewährleistung einfach nur den Endpreis mit den einzelnen Komponenten vergleicht - oder noch schlimmer die jeweils günstigsten Preisvergleichsangaben zusammenschmeißt, was du ja zum Glück nicht getan hast. 



Keygen schrieb:


> für 600€ hab ich mein system zusammen gekauft und meine teile bringen es schon ein wenig mehr als euer AMD P II965
> wenn man 70€ fürs zusammenbauen bei mindfac zusammenrechnet bin ich immernoch unter eurem preisniveau und bin von der leistung her knapp hinter dem 869€ system


Du meinst also, dein PC aus der Signatur ist günstiger als unsere Version? 
Prozessor    Intel Core I5 @ 3,3 GHz (Standarttakt) € 202,69
Mainboard    ASRock P67 Pro3 €75,33
Arbeitsspeicher    Corsair XMS3 4GB single 1600MHz CL9 €22,90
Festplatte(n)    Spinpoint F3 1000GB € 69,54
Grafikkarte    Sapphire HD 6950 2GB €183,15
Sound    HDA onboard €0,00
Netzteil    Be-Quiet Straight Power 650W €85 (Ungefähr, da keine genaue Angabe und nichtmal im Preisvergleich gelistet: News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE)
Gehäuse    Thermaltake Element G  € 149  (Leider nicht gelistet bei MF, daher Preisvergleichsangabe: Thermaltake Element G (VL10001W2Z))
Betriebssystem    Windows 7 x64 € 76 (Home Premium, SB-Edition)
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Zusammenbau Mindfactory (lt. deiner Angabe): € 70 
Macht für mich: € 933,61

Du hast sicher die eine oder andere Komponente günstiger bekommen - aber oben ist zum Beispiel nichtmal ein CPU-Lüfter enthalten (eine boxed-Version dieses I5 habe ich bei MF nicht gesehen), auch in Sachen Gehäuselüfter bist (ohne Extraausgaben) auf Gedeih und Verderb dem Gehäuselieferumfang ausgeliefert - keine Ahnung was beim TT E G dabei ist, kann ja auch was gutes sein.

Zudem achten wir bei unseren PCs auch sehr auf die Lautheit - wie du an den Meßwerten in der Tabelle siehst. Da hapert es bei vielen anderne Komplett-PCs ja häufig, und kostenlos gibt es leise Lüfter und die leisen Grafikkarten der Partner meist auch nicht.



Keygen schrieb:


> ach ja, wäre es möglich eventuell die einzelen "einsatzgebiete" für die rechner hinzuschreiben? ist halt so ne idee die mir nicht verkneifen kann


Das muss der Produktmanager entscheiden.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich nicht. Nur hat halt nicht jeder Bock, wochenlang das Internet zu durchforsten und dann nochmal wochenlang auf Sonderangebote für die Einzelkomponenten zu warten (oder noch schlimmer: bei drei oder mehr verschiedenen Händlern zu bestellen).  Da spielt dann wieder der Zeitfaktor rein.
> 
> Wie gesagt: Man macht es sich zu einfach, wenn man bei einem geprüften, installierten Komplettsystem mit Gewährleistung einfach nur den Endpreis mit den einzelnen Komponenten vergleicht - oder noch schlimmer die jeweils günstigsten Preisvergleichsangaben zusammenschmeißt, was du ja zum Glück nicht getan hast.
> 
> ...


 
Die PCGH-Leser sind eigentlich keine PC-Anfänger und können das glaube ich ganz gut selbst beurteilen. Wir wollen hier kein Computerbild-Niveau


----------



## Keygen (5. Juli 2012)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dein PC aus der Signatur ist günstiger als unsere Version?
> Prozessor    Intel Core I5 @ 3,3 GHz (Standarttakt) € 202,69
> Mainboard    ASRock P67 Pro3 €75,33
> Arbeitsspeicher    Corsair XMS3 4GB single 1600MHz CL9 €22,90
> ...


 zum preis:
okay ich hab die preise nicht im blick gehabt, weswegen ich mich entschuldigen muss, mein CPU hat 120€, meine hdd 32€ und mein mobo 60€ gekostet.

zu silent:
mein rechner, auch wenn es überraschend klingt, ist auf silent getrimmt. zwar hab ich ein dutzend lüfter in mein rechner gepackt, aber mit einer mobo integrierten lüftersteuerung und selbst gebastelten schaltern hört man nichts ausser der platte, beim genauen hinhören.

zu "auf Gedeih und Verderb dem Gehäuselieferumfang ausgeliefert"

tut mir leid ich versteh nicht die bedeutung des satzes xD

ist echt schon fast pervers wie die preise ansteigen, obwohl die hardware ein jahr alt ist



> Das muss der Produktmanager entscheiden.



produktmanager?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Juli 2012)

Naja, wenn du noch ein Dutzend Lüfter mit reingepackt hast - ok.  Aber die kosten auch („Hatte ich noch rumliegen“ zählt nicht, ebensowenig wie ein i5 @3,3 GHz Standard für 120 Euro - das kann eigentlich nur gebraucht gewesen sein. Somit relativiert sich der Preis immer weiter.

Der Satz den du nicht verstehst: Ich meinte damit, dass du ohne weitere (gekaufte) Lüfter das nehmen musst, was bei dem Gehäuse dabei war, egal wie wenige/viele oder wie laut die sein mögen.

Der Produktmanager hat direkt über dir gepostet


----------



## Keygen (6. Juli 2012)

oh okay, nein der CPU war nicht gebraucht, ich hab jetzt genau nachgeguck rund 150€ hats gekostet, damals war der 2600k für 260€ zu haben.

die 4 von den dutzend waren mitm gehäuse da, den rest auch gekauft.

ausserden hab ich nicht gesagt dass man ein dutzend lüfter reinballern muss, die integrierte lüftersteuerung und die hochwertigen lüfter reichen für jeden aus, selbst wenn man einen boxed drauf schnallt.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (7. Juli 2012)

Das bringt net viel ne Starke CPU ,aber nur eine Karte Schwach gg. Ohne SLI ohne mich


----------



## Spinal (7. Juli 2012)

Keygen schrieb:


> oh okay, nein der CPU war nicht gebraucht, ich hab jetzt genau nachgeguck rund 150€ hats gekostet, damals war der 2600k für 260€ zu haben.
> 
> die 4 von den dutzend waren mitm gehäuse da, den rest auch gekauft.
> 
> ausserden hab ich nicht gesagt dass man ein dutzend lüfter reinballern muss, die integrierte lüftersteuerung und die hochwertigen lüfter reichen für jeden aus, selbst wenn man einen boxed drauf schnallt.


 
Wird langsam zur Haarspalterei, Fakt ist, deinen Rechner gibt es nicht zu dem Preis den du genannt hast. Auch weil die Komponenten eher teurer als günstiger geworden sind (vor allem CPU und Festplatte). Dazu kommen noch die Lüfter und der CPU Kühler, klar geht auch Boxed usw. aber genau das will der PCGH PC ja nicht sein, einfach nur max. Leistung zu kleinem Preis. Er soll sinnvoll zusammengestellt und dennoch Preiswert sein. Natürlich muss man auch da Kompromisse eingehen.
Wie du aber sicher selber festgestellt haben wirst, ist es ernüchternd, wie teuer die einzelnen Komponenten sein können. Deine 4 Lüfter werden ja auch 30 Euro gekostet haben. Ein in der Aufzählung fehlendes DVD Laufwerk kostet auch nochmal 20 Euro. Wenn du nicht alle Komponenten gleichzeitig beim gleichen Händler gekauft hast, werden mitunter noch mehrere male Versandkosten fällig usw.




GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Das bringt net viel ne Starke CPU ,aber nur eine Karte Schwach gg. Ohne SLI ohne mich


 
In welchem Zusammenhang meinst du das? Es wurde schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, warum PCGH nur eine Karte verbaut. Wieviel eine starke CPU bringt hängt vom Einsatzzweck ab. Auch wenn PCGH PCs primär zum spielen gedacht sind, gibt es doch einige Dinge, wo die Grafikkarte eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt und eine starke CPU gefordert ist.
Aber ich gehe davon aus, das du eh keinen Fertig-PC kaufen würdest 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Keygen (7. Juli 2012)

Spinal schrieb:


> Wird langsam zur Haarspalterei, Fakt ist, deinen Rechner...
> 
> Spinal



ja okay habs begriffen... wieso sind eigentlich die CPU preise gestiegen? ist die flutkatastrophe dafür verantwortlich?


----------



## Spinal (7. Juli 2012)

Gute Frage, passt aber nicht hierher. Ich vermute mal, es mangelt an Konkurrenz. Die Preise der Intel CPUs waren meines Wissens nach kurz vor Release des Bulldozers am günstigsten.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juli 2012)

Da ist wirklich nur ne Referenzdesign Karte drin?


----------



## MrManni (15. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte mir gerne den Ultimate-PC GTX680-Edition PC (ohne Windows) kaufen.
Kürzlich war der Preis noch 1999€ was für mich die absolute Grenze gewesen ist.
Jetzt ist er leider etwas gestiegen, und wollte gerne wissen wieso? (nur wegen Nachfrage etc..)
sprich, kann es sein, das der PC noch weiter im Preis schwanken wird, teurer oder später wieder günstiger?


----------



## Stein55 (15. Juli 2012)

Mit 250 GB SSD hätte ich den PC gekauft.
 Bei einem High-End-Spiele-PC sind 128 GB zu wenig. Mann will auch Software/Spiele-Demos testen, am besten mit zweitem Betriebssystem oder Virtuellem-PC. Und auch nicht gleich ein Spiel samt allen Mods, Maps usw. loschen zu müssen nur weil mann ein zweites installieren will. Zusätzlich braucht eine SSD bekanntlich viel Leerplatz, sonst helfen all die Funktionen die für gleichmäßige Beschreibung der Festplatte nicht für deren lange Lebensdauer. Auf die Seagate Daten-HDD (5900 U/min) installieren ist nicht so gute Lösung. Sie ist leise, aber auch langsamer als 7200 U/min HDDs (Test in z.B. PCGH 05.2011).

 Für den nächsten PC finde ich den i7-3770K besser. Er ist 200€ billiger und in den Spielen schneller. Ist ja schließlich ein Spiele-PC.

 Wie es aussieht gefallen den meisten Leuten von allen Seiten durchgelöcherte Gehäuse. Wenn schon Lufteinlässe mitten in der Seitenwand und oben, dann wenigstens mit z.B. aufgesetzter Gitter-Abdeckung, und die nicht benutzte Einläse sollten mit Blechblende abgedeckt sein. So sieht es aus wie ein Sieb oder wie ein Auto bei dem vor dem Kühler das Gitter fehlt.

 In der PCGH 6/2012 Seite 93 steht das bei den Gehäuse-Tests die Original-Lüfter ersetzt werden durch besonders leise. Das ist wohl ein Witz! Das bedeutet dass auch die PCGH-PCs lauter sind als in der Tabelle angegeben.


----------



## Spinal (15. Juli 2012)

Es gibt noch andere PCGH PCs, unter anderem auch einen mit 3770k 
Aber mit der SSD gebe ich dir recht, die sind ja in den letzten 6 Monaten knapp 40% im Preis gefallen, da kann man auch eine 256 GB große in den "Ultimate" PC bauen. Design von Gehäusen ist Geschmacksache, allen kann man es wohl nicht recht machen.
Die Angaben zu der Lautheit der PCs sollten stimmen, sind wohl von jedem PCGH PC einzeln gemessen, alles andere würde ja keinen Sinn machen, da Netzteil, Grafikkarte usw, auch dazu beitragen. In den Gehäuse Tests wird das sicher gemacht, damit die Qualität der Gehäuse bzw. die Bewertung der Gehäuse nicht durch die Lüfter zu krass beeinflusst wird. Oder ich habe deine Aussage bezüglich den Lüftern falsch verstanden.

bye
Spinal


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. August 2012)

MrManni schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir gerne den Ultimate-PC GTX680-Edition PC (ohne Windows) kaufen.
> Kürzlich war der Preis noch 1999€ was für mich die absolute Grenze gewesen ist.
> Jetzt ist er leider etwas gestiegen, und wollte gerne wissen wieso? (nur wegen Nachfrage etc..)
> sprich, kann es sein, das der PC noch weiter im Preis schwanken wird, teurer oder später wieder günstiger?


Die Preise sind stark vom Euro/Dollar-Kurs abhängig. Hardware ist allgemein teurer geworden, die Preisschwankungen muss Alternate manchmal weiter geben.



Stein55 schrieb:


> In der PCGH 6/2012 Seite 93 steht das bei den Gehäuse-Tests die Original-Lüfter ersetzt werden durch besonders leise. Das ist wohl ein Witz! Das bedeutet dass auch die PCGH-PCs lauter sind als in der Tabelle angegeben.



Ich kann dir nicht folgen, sowas wurde nirgendwo geschrieben und auf Seite 93 in der 6/2012 finde ich keinen Artikel der mit dem PCGH-PC etwas zutun hat.


----------



## Stein55 (4. August 2012)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nicht folgen, sowas wurde nirgendwo geschrieben und auf Seite 93 in der 6/2012 finde ich keinen Artikel der mit dem PCGH-PC etwas zutun hat.


 
Ich habe nicht gesagt das in dem Artikel es um PCGH-PCs geht.
Oben rechts, Extrakasten: Testmetoden für Silent-Gehäuse.
Zitat: "sehr leisen Lüfter ... setzen wir dort ein, wo ein freier Lüfterplatz ist oder wo ohnehin im Auslieferungszustand des Gehäuses Lüfter sitzen." Deshalb bin ich davon ausgegangen das ihr auch bei den Lautstärke-Tests der PCGH-PCs die Original-Lüfter für die Testzeit durch sehr leisen ersetzt.


----------



## Spinal (5. August 2012)

Also auf die Idee wäre ich ja nie gekommen. Was haben denn die Messungen mit den PCGH PCs mit den Gehäuse Tests zu tun?
Ganz sicher werden da keine Lüfter getauscht, die nicht am Ende auch drin sind. 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Oberst Klink (5. August 2012)

GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Das bringt net viel ne Starke CPU ,aber nur eine Karte Schwach gg. Ohne SLI ohne mich


 
Weil die meisten sowieso nur mit einem Monitor zocken und eine 680er daher in 95% der Fälle ausreicht. Und bei Bedarf kann man einfach ne zweite 680er nachrüsten. 

Aber schon klar, du hast zwei 680er und bist wohl sehr stolz drauf. Freu dich und back dir ein Eis^^ Tut mir leid für dich, wenn PCs mit nur einer GraKa nicht in deinen Horizont passen.


----------



## nitg (7. August 2012)

für den preis gibts aber auch schon was mit schnellerer GTX690 
Gamer PC mit NVIDIA GeForce GTX690 und Intel Core i5 3570K

ansonsten ein sehr nettes Angebot


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. August 2012)

nitg schrieb:


> für den preis gibts aber auch schon was mit schnellerer GTX690
> Gamer PC mit NVIDIA GeForce GTX690 und Intel Core i5 3570K
> 
> ansonsten ein sehr nettes Angebot


 
Dual-GPU-Karten sind für uns aufgrund von Mikrorucklern ein No-Go.


----------



## Spinal (8. August 2012)

nitg schrieb:


> für den preis gibts aber auch schon was mit schnellerer GTX690
> Gamer PC mit NVIDIA GeForce GTX690 und Intel Core i5 3570K
> 
> ansonsten ein sehr nettes Angebot



Dafür hat der Rechner einen deutlich langsameren und billigeren i5 3570k 
Für das Geld gibt es viele Möglihkeiten, es kommt halt darauf an, was man will 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Punsher (26. August 2012)

Warum verwendet ihr eigentlich keine Fertigwasserkühler von Corsair zum Bleistift? Hatte selber noch keinen und mich würde interessieren, aus welchem Grund ihr keine verwendet


----------



## GeForce-Lover (26. August 2012)

Weil die sau laut sind und nicht besser kühlen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (27. August 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Weil die sau laut sind und nicht besser kühlen.


 
Genau so ist es + zudem den PC deutlich teurer machen würden. Sehe da keinen Preis-/Leistungs-Vorteil.


----------



## nitg (2. Oktober 2012)

Die Fertig-Wasserkühler von Corsair oder anderen Herstellern (ist ja fast alles das selbe) kann man aber recht gut aufwerten, indem man einen anderen Lüfter verwendet. Da kann man schon recht gute Ergebnisse erzielen damit


----------



## godfather22 (2. Oktober 2012)

wieso verbaut ihr eigentlich im High-End-Segment keine AMD-Karten? Ich meine die 7970ghz ist ja sogar noch ein bischen schneller als die 680 referenz und zum Beispiel das Custom-Design von Gigabyte gibts ja auch schon ab knapp 390€ im Einzelhandel.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Oktober 2012)

godfather22 schrieb:


> wieso verbaut ihr eigentlich im High-End-Segment keine AMD-Karten? Ich meine die 7970ghz ist ja sogar noch ein bischen schneller als die 680 referenz und zum Beispiel das Custom-Design von Gigabyte gibts ja auch schon ab knapp 390€ im Einzelhandel.


 
Wir hatten den gleichen PC ja auch mal mit der HD 7970. Allerdings haben sich immer alle Käufer für die Version mit der GTX 680 entschieden, daher haben wir die HD-7970-Version eingestellt.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Oktober 2012)

ok wirkt nur ein bischen komisch auf den ersten blick ^^


----------



## XXTREME (12. November 2012)

Wenigstens bei den Grafikkarten sollte man schon die Wahl haben, wäre ich ein komplett-PC Käufer würde ich zur Radeon tendieren und somit diesen PC hier gar nicht weiter beachten .


----------



## Spinal (12. November 2012)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Wenigstens bei den Grafikkarten sollte man schon die Wahl haben, wäre ich ein komplett-PC Käufer würde ich zur Radeon tendieren und somit diesen PC hier gar nicht weiter beachten .



Du bist aber offenbar kein Komplett-PC Käufer, da scheint es nämlich anders zu sein.



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Wir hatten den gleichen PC ja auch mal mit der HD 7970. Allerdings haben sich immer alle Käufer für die Version mit der GTX 680 entschieden, daher haben wir die HD-7970-Version eingestellt.


 
Eigentlich schade, scheinbar lebt Nvidia noch ganz gut vom eigenen Ruf. Wobei die Karten nicht schlecht, aber teuer sind.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Brauseklaus (9. Dezember 2012)

GTX680 = schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte 

Besser: GTX680 = schnellste Nvidia Single-GPU-Grafikkarte 


...das sollte man in der Testtabelle korrigieren. Oder ist das für den Mediamarkt bestimmt


----------



## Akira12 (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo
Hat jemand von euch diesen PC gekauft???
Ich suche ein Gamer PC mit dem ich die neusten Spiele in höchster Auflösung spielen kann.
Desweiteren möcht ich mit diesem PC auch Video/Bildbearbeitung machen.
Da ich keinen PC selber zusammenbauen will würde mich interssieren ob dieser PC für paar Jahre aktuell ist.
Wird eventuell in nächster Zeit wieder so ein PC von euch gebaut mit eventuell besseren Komponenten???

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Februar 2013)

Akira12 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Hat jemand von euch diesen PC gekauft???
> Ich suche ein Gamer PC mit dem ich die neusten Spiele in höchster Auflösung spielen kann.
> Desweiteren möcht ich mit diesem PC auch Video/Bildbearbeitung machen.
> ...


 
Der Markt ist nicht mehr so rasant wie früher, d. h. ich gehe davon aus, dass dieser noch ein paar Jahre aktuell bleibt. Gerade für die Videobearbeitung ist der PC eine gute Wahl. Aktuell ist kein Nachfolger für diesen PC in Planung, da wir immer noch der Meinung sind, dass dieser PC die aktuell sinnvollste Zusammenstellung bietet.


----------



## Shepard82 (16. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

vorab ich hab mir die Kiste gekauft und bin nun die letzten 6 Stunden mit Installation und Updates beschäftigt.

Eine Frage an die Architekten dieser HW-Lösung, gerne auch an die gesamte Community,  habe ich aber noch auf dem Herzen (wenn auch nach dem Kauf ggf. zu spät^):
Ja ich weiß diese HW auszureizen ist so schon nahezu unmöglich, aber insbesondere der 3930K bringt ja mit seinem offenen Multiplikator beste OC Eigenschaften mit sich.

Ist die restliche HW speziell Kühlung & Netzteil in der Lage einen 4 Ghz Dauerbetrieb zu gewährleisten ? 

Gruß
Sheprad


----------



## Ultramarinrot (19. März 2013)

Vom Netzteil her sind da noch Reserven. Ist ja ein 600W NT von Bequiet drin, wenn ich mich nicht verguckt habe?

Bei der Kühlung ist immer die Frage, wieviel Spannung die Cpu für nen gewissen Takt braucht. Ich denke aber, dass 4Ghz rcht easy drin sein sollten. Ist ja nicht so weit weg vom Standarttakt. Hier im Forum gibt es ein Tutorial für das Übertakten. Dabei ist grundsätzlich wichtig, dass du die Temperaturen im Auge behälst. 


Das große Aber wirklich viel Sinn machen tut es für die meissten Anwendungen nicht. Du hast "nur" eine GTX680 verbaut, die ausser du spielst in 1280x1024, weit vor dem 3930k limitiert. Was für Aufgaben muss dein Rechner denn bewältigen?

LG


----------



## zixbezev (3. April 2013)

Tach, vielleicht kann mir einer von euch PCGH-Menschen helfen. Mich würde interessieren, wann der Ultimate 680 wieder lieferbar ist bzw. was überhaupt die Lieferbarkeit verhindert. Die Variante mit Win7 ist als verfügbar drin, die Variante die für mich in Frage kommt (ohne OS) ist "Liefertermin unbekannt". 

Beste Grüße und Danke,
zix


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. April 2013)

zixbezev schrieb:


> Tach, vielleicht kann mir einer von euch PCGH-Menschen helfen. Mich würde interessieren, wann der Ultimate 680 wieder lieferbar ist bzw. was überhaupt die Lieferbarkeit verhindert. Die Variante mit Win7 ist als verfügbar drin, die Variante die für mich in Frage kommt (ohne OS) ist "Liefertermin unbekannt".
> 
> Beste Grüße und Danke,
> zix


 
Hi Zix,

schicke am besten Alternate_Sven eine PM, da er Verfügbarkeitssachen besser im Blick hat als ich...


----------

